# Siemens all in one panels and hubs



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Are the residental siemen all in one panels compatible with any other hubs?









My supply house is closed over the weekend and I grabbed the one for a meter housing.  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have used a larger hub, drilled my own holes a time or two.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You're saying this standard RX type hub won't work?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens-2-in-Type-RX-Hub-EC38599/202315532

Or you need the HD hub?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens-2-in-Type-HD-Hub-EC56854/202276343


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

They work great, my Home Depot doesn't carry them


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

By this time you might as well wait for sh/Monday?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Time to improvise, adapt, and overcome............or wait til Monday!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Smileyboy said:


> They work great, my Home Depot doesn't carry them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


What's wrong with the one sitting at the bottom of the panel? That looks like an RX.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

That hub is a ECHS200. It won't fit. For the record a Square D A200 hub will fit.











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> That hub is a ECHS200. It won't fit. For the record a Square D A200 hub will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the hole pattern in the hub too small or too large compared to the disco?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hubs are not generic and each company has their own. Some may fit others but GE has 2 different hubs depending on which panel you buy.

I don't believe meter hubs are all the same either


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Was the hole pattern in the hub too small or too large compared to the disco?




The screw holes lined up. The pipe wasn't centered on the hole, but it didn't affect the wire going through. You'd have to look really close to notice the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Smileyboy said:


> The screw holes lined up. The pipe wasn't centered on the hole, but it didn't affect the wire going through. You'd have to look really close to notice the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


BUT.

BUT.

That's the design intention.

The hub's hole is designed to permit the feeders to drop down through the riser into the meter pan NO MATTER which orientation the hub is put.

It's DELIBERATELY off center so that you can trim the gap between the riser and the top of the meter pan.

The operative assumption being that the can is to be moved slightly to the left or right to make everything 'sweet.'

You'll find that every hub has this 'wobbly geometry' -- every meter pan has a top-side penetration that is larger than the hub that's designed for it. Every meter pan has an opening that's rolled UP a tad so that it's not necessary to have a Meyers hub compression fit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is this a Sticky?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Why is this a Sticky?


I was wondering that myself


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The history shows I did it but I have no idea why and don't remember doing it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The history shows I did it but I have no idea why and don't remember doing it.


If you want I can show you how to use the moderator tools. Anything for you buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> If you want I can show you how to use the moderator tools. Anything for you buddy :thumbup:


I think I was supposed to make a different thread a sticky. I wonder if I made the wrong one.

Thanks Hax-- I don't it all but I did learn how to look up the history of a thread. It took me years before I learned how to do it. There is really no help when you become a mod other than the basic stuff.

I keep thinking I would make a sticky for mods on how to use the software.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think I was supposed to make a different thread a sticky. I wonder if I made the wrong one.
> 
> Thanks Hax-- I don't it all but I did learn how to look up the history of a thread. It took me years before I learned how to do it. There is really no help when you become a mod other than the basic stuff.
> 
> I keep thinking I would make a sticky for mods on how to use the software.


Fingers too fast and your eyes can't keep up? A sure sign of old age creeping up on you bro.


----------

